# Kairos my 1st mini



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Kairos is my first Miniature, and I am sure enjoying him. He has blended in so well with our family, and happy to say my 2 standards get along with him well. Kai is also learning to love the water from the big dogs, so fun to see him swim and play in the water! Just thought I'd share some photos of his growth. We have had him for a month. Kai is a silver beige boy who has a super super thick coat. I see tiny beige hairs showing up on his face now. Will be interesting to see the color change.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

oooh! so cute! Love to see poodles in the water. Hope some day to take Fozzie to our family cabin in michigan for dock diving fun!

thanks for posting!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Very handsome boy. He looks so sweet 

Love the first picture of him!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> oooh! so cute! Love to see poodles in the water. Hope some day to take Fozzie to our family cabin in michigan for dock diving fun!


 I too think it is so fun to see how the dogs learn to love the water! When you go to your cabin, make sure you get pictures of Fozzie in the water!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, he is such a handsome little man!!! Where does he come from????


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> Awww, he is such a handsome little man!!! Where does he come from????


He is from Amity Valley Kennel. It was such a cool way I found him. I was at my cabin in Duluth MN, and had just decided my heart had healed enough from losing my heart dog Koi to think about bringing in a new 4 footed family member. Researched Minis some to see if this would be the correct fit for us and decided it would. Looked up breeders for MN and came across Anne Seppo and would you believe she is 20 minutes from my cabin! I got to visit her place many times to just spend time with both the adult dogs and puppies to see if this was what I really wanted. I really appreciated this. She took a lot of time with me talking and just letting me sit on the floor with dogs to get a feel for things no matter if I purchased I puppy from her or not! I wanted the biggest in the litter, but the breeder wanted him too as he is a silver beige. But in the end he was mine as he was going to be too big for show. Lucky me!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy, love the photos of him in the water! I will be very interested to see where his colour ends up.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oooo the water looks fun. Cute boy!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Oooo the water looks fun. Cute boy!


Yup, the water is super fun, and is a huge draw to the dogs. My mini Kai is learning so much from my 2 standards! He can't help but want to be part of the water activities with the big dogs jumping in and retrieving all the time!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE the first picture - nice shot + cute dog!!!! and look at that huge afro of his in the second picture. sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is very cute! I love dogs that love water! I wish i had one.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome little boy! I love his pics. Congrats on your beautiful new baby. So great to see him so at home in the water.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> What a handsome little boy! I love his pics. Congrats on your beautiful new baby. So great to see him so at home in the water.


 Thank you!Kai is a very confident boy, who seems to be at home where ever he is! He is 3 months old today, and soon I think he will be boss over my 2 standards!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He is such a beautiful puppy - totally drool worthy. I've don't think I've ever seen a pic of a silver beige mini so I can't wait to see him grow up and clear to his color!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! When I was looking for a puppy, Amnity was one of the kennels I considered - I am in Iowa and Minnesota would be an easy drive, but 20 minutes is awesome!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Kai is very handsome. So glad to hear he is fitting into your pack so nicely  My friend has a mini puppy bitch that is the same color. So cute! Great pictures, love the first one.


----------

